# 30DS . Who's doing it and what have you lost ?



## Keyval

I started the 30 day shred today and found it tough . Level 1 day 1 . Gotta start somewhere. I'm still a little sore anyway from kettlebells last Friday . Was my first time and I'm super unfit ha. I want to lose 16lbs . I'm also starting. Boxercise tomorrow. Who else is doing it and what have you lost ? Also what size dumbells are you using ?


----------



## greats

Oooo I'm starting this next week!!! I'm so excited! Stalking this thread for sure.


----------



## Incubus

I did 14 days (10 days level 1, 4 days level 2) but I hurt my leg so have taken a few days off as I was making it worse trying to carry on. Starting again today as its better again! Lost a few pounds and 1 inch off my waist so far. I'm also using myfitnesspal to track, eating 1200 cals a day.


----------



## staralfur

Oh crap! Thanks for reminding me. I'm going wedding dress shopping in a month and wanted to lose some extra inches. I've heard it's better for inch loss than weight loss since you're toning. :) 

I want to hear how it's worked for others too!


----------



## devon_91x

I'm doing it and have lost 4lb so far, it does get easier xx


----------



## Keyval

devon_91x said:


> I'm doing it and have lost 4lb so far, it does get easier xx

Yay well done :)


----------



## cmarie33

Well done ladies! I did 3 days and couldn't hack it! :haha:


----------



## dgirllamius

Last time I did it, I only managed to do half of it before my shoulder gave in, but managed to lose about 7lb. I want to start it again but my shoulder keeps playing up. Must see a doctor about that :wacko:


----------



## Incubus

Just done my measurements again and I've actually lost 2 inches from my waist and 1 inch from my hips! :D


----------



## Keyval

Incubus said:


> Just done my measurements again and I've actually lost 2 inches from my waist and 1 inch from my hips! :D

Well done :) I. Gonna try stick it out and then do the ripped in 30 Aswell after


----------



## LilOopsy

My copy is in the post so hopefully can start it next week :D

I've been using my fitness pal too and lost 10lb so far on 1200 cal a day.


Started at 210lb v.v


Finally in the 100's again :D


----------



## Incubus

Keyval said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> Just done my measurements again and I've actually lost 2 inches from my waist and 1 inch from my hips! :D
> 
> Well done :) I. Gonna try stick it out and then do the ripped in 30 Aswell afterClick to expand...

Same and then 6 week abs! 

Considering insanity as well


----------



## Keyval

Day two was awful hah so hard . I was only using 1kg weights yesterday and upped it up to 1.5 kg . That's prob stil really light but I'm so weak haha . Anyway I done it and feel good now . Boxercise tonight I'm dreading the pain I will be in tomorro haha


----------



## MiniKiwi

These are my 30ds pics from January. I lost 4 lbs probably eating 1500-1800 cals a day, I don't count them, just have a general idea of what I'm eating. I use 1kg/2lbs in each hand so 4 lb weights. I didn't lose much weight, I'd have had better results if I watched my diet/calories more closely. Good luck with it, I really rate the 30ds :)

Oh and it gets easier SO quickly, stick with it. Day 2 is awful for muscle pain, I woke up feeling like I'd been hit by a bus. It got better on day 4 or so and day 5 I woke up with no pain at all.
 



Attached Files:







02.01.13.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 20









02.02.13.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Keyval

Oh you look great well done :) . I'm on a 1200 cal a day diet and I'm using 1.5kg weights in each hand . I'm am so sore today and I'm getting ready to do day 4 level 1 ha .


----------



## MissCurly

I really need to start this again.

First time i did it, i lost about 1.5 stones, and ate carefully. But i didnt do the video properly, in that i i did it about 4 times a week, coupled with walking.

I want to start again, but im not really cutting calories too much as im breastfeeding.

I will soo have to start soon though, i have about 40 lbs to lose! eeek!


----------



## starlight1

Im going to start this on Monday I started dieting on new year and done really well but since last fri I have had flu so bin stuck in bed and didn't eat for 4 days but since I have been eating aload of crap. I done it after I had dd and toned up well. X


----------



## Warby

I did it around 2.5 years ago. I did the DVD- get this- 29 times. I did the 30 day shred for 29 days then quit. If that isn't an act of self -sabotage, I don't know what is! 

I don't remember my results in terms of numbers, but I did lose weight, had better muscle definition, and felt a lt stronger.

I am just 2 weeks postpartum and feeling a bit weak still, but plan to restart (and finish!) the 30 ds in around a month.


----------



## Keyval

I feel so much better already . I didn't do DVD yesterday as I had no time . I walked 5k and done an hour kettle bells though so at least I done something . Was only my second kettle bells class and I came away feeling so much better so I guess the DVD helped me a lot . I only Lost 1lbs this week .


----------



## starlight1

I have done 10 days of 30 ds so last day of level 1 and I have lost 2 kg and 11cm. It keeps you positive she you see the results. I only have 4kg to go. X


----------

